# Optimise my room for playing drums comfortably



## Drumfred (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello,

I am training my druming in a room of 10 to 12 m2 that has been roughly insulated.
The system is OK in the way that the other people living in the house are not complaining about noise.

I realise however that the sound into the room make the drum quit agressive (especially the snare drum and the cymbals) and I can hardly play without ear plugs.
I tought that this was link to the drum but I have been playing in other rooms much more comfortably.

I wonder which treatment I should bring to the room ?

I have made a REW measurement and the SPL chart is attached.

I have also the other chart available


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I assume you are just practicing, not recording? If so, don't worry too much about the frequency response. You just need to deal more with the decay time and killing the reflections and general overly live nature of the room.


----------



## Drumfred (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello bpape. Thanks for the comment. I am really inexperienced in acoustic so how should I deal with the decay time and the reflexions ... Intuitively I would think that I have to diffract the waves with diffusers and absorb the frequencies to decrease the reflexion but to which extend and how? Do the REW measure give any information on this? Sorry to come back with so many questions. I understand the principles but I am really inexperienced in practice....


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Perfectly fine. I just need to know if the goal is to just practice of if you are going to record.


----------



## Drumfred (Apr 24, 2016)

Oh ! Just practice !!


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Good - thanks. You'll want some broadband corner treatments in the corners behind you as well as at least 3 2-4" panels behind the kit and another at least 3 overhead as a cloud. That's a good starting point to let you evaluate where you are compared to what you want before spending a ton more money.


----------

